# Kiezebrink 2008 price list (frozen food)



## jamie-c (Nov 16, 2007)

i havn't seen a 2008 kiezebrink price list on here so i thought i would post it as i got it sent to me a few weeks ago so here goes.
jamie: victory:

Mice​ 
pinks-19p each
fluffs-23p each
smalls-30p each
regular-35p each
large-40p each
jumbo-45p each​ 
Rats​ 
pups-20p each
fluffs-30p each
small weaners-42p each
large weaners-55p each
smalls-75p each
regular-£3.75 per kg
large-£2.85 per kg
ex large-£2.65 per kg
jumbo-£1.20 each​ 
Day Old Chicks-250 approx per 10kg tray​ 
2kg bag(approx 50)-£2.15
4kg bag(approx 200)-£3.75
1000 (4 trays)-£8.50 per tray
1500 (6 trays)-£8.00 per tray
2000 (8 trays)-£7.75 per tray
4000 (16 trays)-£7.25 per tray 
5000-10.000(20+ trays)-£6.40 per tray
over 10.000 (40+trays)-£5.95 per tray
one pallet (105 trays)-£5.20 per tray​ 
Other Frozen Foods​ 
Quail​ 
prime organic quail 77p each
french quail 70p each
baby quail 25p each
gold quail 50p each
ex layer quail 55p each​ 
Domestic Rabbits​ 
small-£2.50 each
regular-£3.00 each
large-£3.50 each
ex large-£3.75 each​ 
Guinea pigs​ 
£1.00 each​ 
Hamsters​ 
small-40p each
regular-50p each
large-60p each​ 
Pigeons​ 
£1.40 each​ 
Turkey Necks​ 
2.5 kg pack-£3.25 per pack​ 
Chicken Necks​ 
1 kg pack-£1.25 per pack​ 
Email: [email protected] 
Phone: 01284 810779
Fax: 01284 811902​ 
The old piggery,church farm,church road,barrow,bury st edmonds,suffolk,IP29,5AX.​ 
Range of vitamin suppliments also available.​ 
products above subject to availability.please ask.​ 
All orders under £62.00 carry a transport charge of £11.75 (vat included) delivered in our refigerated vans.​ 
Refigerated van delivery areas are : East anglia,Home counties,Eastern england,Midlands,East and north midlands and nation wide by next day courier at full courier cost.​


----------



## Pastelballpython (Aug 8, 2008)

very cheap


----------



## Voliminal (Aug 24, 2011)

I'm sorry, does this e-mail work anymore? I think not!
Is there any other way to order?!


----------



## Adams Corns (Aug 5, 2010)

Look at the dates :whistling2:


----------



## Voliminal (Aug 24, 2011)

Adams Corns said:


> Look at the dates :whistling2:


Still I would like to know if this guy sells rats


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

could try the phone number.


although as it's a 2008 price list, they're 2008 prices.


----------



## Voliminal (Aug 24, 2011)

Do you know any supplier that might ship from UK to Greece?


----------



## Red123 (Mar 3, 2010)

Kiezebrink UK - General Frozen Food Products


----------

